# fuse and sshfs?



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

Anyone know if anyone has compiled these modules for the gnexus?


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Compiling openssh for android is a pain in the ass from my own experience of trying and dropbear does not support sshfs. It (fuse) would also have to be compiled into the kernel you use. You can however use dropbear as a ssh server and connect to it from your PC via sftp. Just grab it out of cyanogen mod 7 or maybe it's on here as well. It's statically compiled I believe so it shouldn't matter where you get it as long as it's compiled for ARMv7.

http://stackoverflow...ssh-for-android

http://groups.google...7db65e4c68e051c


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

yarly said:


> Compiling openssh for android is a pain in the ass from my own experience of trying and dropbear does not support sshfs. It (fuse) would also have to be compiled into the kernel you use. You can however use dropbear as a ssh server and connect to it from your PC via sftp. Just grab it out of cyanogen mod 7 or maybe it's on here as well. It's statically compiled I believe so it shouldn't matter where you get it as long as it's compiled for ARMv7.
> 
> http://stackoverflow...ssh-for-android
> 
> http://groups.google...7db65e4c68e051c


Thanks, but I'm looking to be able to mount my linux box on my phone via sshfs. Then I have a multi-TB dropbox...


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

exarkun said:


> Thanks, but I'm looking to be able to mount my linux box on my phone via sshfs. Then I have a multi-TB dropbox...


Eh, in that case the closest thing I've seen to that can be compiled successfully is rsync

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

yarly said:


> Eh, in that case the closest thing I've seen to that can be compiled successfully is rsync
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync


Yah, I have rsync backup for android ( https://market.android.com/details?id=eu.kowalczuk.rsync4android&hl=en ) however that is not the same as having a "local" filesystem.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

exarkun said:


> Yah, I have rsync backup for android ( https://market.andro...c4android&hl=en ) however that is not the same as having a "local" filesystem.


Nope, that it isn't. However, anyone that can get an android device working with OpenSSH on ARM deserves a huge donation for their hours spent on it and/or pat on the back from the community as it's a definitely one of the harder things to cross compile and to my knowledge, has not been done yet in a manner that works. I'd love to have it just the same, but it's caused enough headaches for me trying to have a go of it in the past









EDIT: One thing that might work is porting optware to the Nexus. It currently only works on the Nook and needs some changes. However, openssh and many other nice things would come with it.


----------



## tobapramudia (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## DarthG (Mar 18, 2012)

exarkun said:


> Yah, I have rsync backup for android ( https://market.android.com/details?id=eu.kowalczuk.rsync4android&hl=en ) however that is not the same as having a "local" filesystem.


Lol at the Star Wars name.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deper29 (May 10, 2012)

exarkun said:


> Thanks, but I'm looking to be able to mount my linux box on my phone via sshfs. Then I have a multi-TB dropbox...


Hey, I'm not sure if you ever ended up doing this. I have a friend who made an app that allows you to sshfs. It's still in the alpha stage though. I can keep you posted if you like when he goes to beta testing. The only requirement is that you have to have a FUSE module(I couldn't get it to work with FUSE built into my kernel).


----------



## exarkun (Dec 4, 2011)

deper29 said:


> Hey, I'm not sure if you ever ended up doing this. I have a friend who made an app that allows you to sshfs. It's still in the alpha stage though. I can keep you posted if you like when he goes to beta testing. The only requirement is that you have to have a FUSE module(I couldn't get it to work with FUSE built into my kernel).


Isn't that what everyone needs? A working fuse for android?


----------



## deper29 (May 10, 2012)

exarkun said:


> Isn't that what everyone needs? A working fuse for android?


Likely. You have the Galaxy Nexus? I borrowed one from work and will attempt to build a module for it tonight. I'll PM you if I get the module and app working later.


----------

